# Engelsflügel!



## Katha_87 (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Sagt mal, kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich in dieses Bild Engelsfügel einfügen oder selbst reinzeichnen könnte! Man kann doch auch Feuer selbst realistisch gestalten hab ich in den Tutorials gesehen, also geht das vielleicht auch mit Flügeln!?

Dankeschön schonmal im Voraus!
Lieber Gruß, Katharina


----------



## Leola13 (6. Februar 2007)

Hai,

über die Google Bildersuche habe ich keine "vernünftigen" Flügel gefunden. (siehe Anhang)

.... aber bei deviantart.com (Resources - Tutorials - Photoshop und dann nach angel gesucht) hab ich die Tuts gefunden. Das sollte dir eigentlich helfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Michael Aringer (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

selbst zeichnen ist zwar eine Option, jedoch nicht ganz einfach. Einfacher ist es sicherlich, die Flügel aus einem anderen Foto zu verwenden. Dazu müssen es ursprünglich nicht einmal "Engelsflügel" sein, wie wäre es zum Beispiel mit den Flügeln eines Schwans?

Servus, Michael


----------



## Katha_87 (7. Februar 2007)

Hey ihr beiden!

Vielen Dank für eure Anregungen! Habe mir auch gleich mal ein paar Schwanenflügel im Netz gesucht! Mal schaun, welche ich nun am Besten verwende! also, Dankeschön! 
Aber eine Frage hätte ich da noch. Und zwar, wie ich diese flügel dann am besten zum leuchten bringen?! Also eben so, dass sie gut in das Bild passen!!

Mfg,
Katharina


----------



## Michael Aringer (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

sind die Flügel erst einmal ausgeschnitten, kann man ein äußeres Leuchten schnell einfügen. Einfach doppelt auf den Layer mit den Flügeln klicken um den Layer Style zu ändern. Hier aktivierst du einfach das Leuchten und gibst dessen Werte ein.

eine weitere Methode wäre, den Flügel-Layer zu verdoppeln, einen Gaussschen Blur-Effekt auf den neu entstandenen Layer anzuwenden und den Layer durchsichtig zu machen. Das sollte, wenn man es nicht übertreibt einen schön verträumten Effekt ergeben.

Servus, Michael


----------



## LookAndSee (8. Februar 2007)

@ Katha_87,

du könntest auch nach FederBrushes suchen, bei DevianArt oder so.
Könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, auch daß da was passendes dabei ist.
http://www.deviantart.com/view/8737867/
Ich hatte noch ein anderes Set, finde aber den Link nicht mehr.
lg > LookAndSee


----------



## Michael Aringer (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

weil der Name Deviantart gefallen ist, hier ein Link:

http://adaae-stock.deviantart.com/gallery/

Hier sollten einige Flügel zu finden sein.

Servus, Michael


----------

